# Guitarra electrica sin cuerdas



## cooperharris (Feb 14, 2008)

Saludos  amigos , aca vengo con una propuesta  para todos, el proyecto que  tengo en mente es crear una  guitarra electrica que no tenga  cuerdas, manejar cada una de las seis cuerdas con sensores que activen las frecuencias determinadas para cada una,aca de dejo este  tema para los que tengan  alguna  idea  al respecto, desde por donde  comenzar hasta  algunas cosas adicionales que le  podriamos  agregar, espero su ayuda.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 14, 2008)

Tienes algun esquema primario? ALguna idea recien cultivada?


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 14, 2008)

Saludos  amigos  del  foro,  la  verdad que no  tengo el esquema  tecnico propiamiente dicho, pero espero  hacerlo con su  aydua   pronto, sin embargo para  los compañeros que quieran  colaborar con el  tema , pero no  tengan  un conocimiento  sobre   las frecuencia  que deben manejar las cuerdas  de  la  guitarra , aca  les dejo algo  con lo cual podemos comenzar  el proyecto,  primero seria basarnos en la generacion de las  frecuencias,  la distribucion de las  mismas  y  circuitos  o sensores que nos permitan  cambiar  las  frecuencias  a mediada  que bajemos por los trastes .


 Aquí voy a listar la equivalencia en las notas para cada cuerda y su respectiva frecuencia:

    * 1era = Mi = 1318.5 Hz
    * 2da = Si = 987.77 Hz
    * 3era = Sol = 783.99 Hz
    * 4ta = Re = 587.33 Hz
    * 5ta = La = 440 Hz
    * 6ta = Mi = 329.63 Hz


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2008)

Busca información sobre : Theremin
Tal vez te de ideas


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 15, 2008)

Una forma de hacerlo seria utilizando un sistema capacitativo + un micro

http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/taxonomy.jsp?nodeId=0112698268&tid=rshb
http://www.cypress.com/capsense/index.jsp

La dificultat esta en el diseño de las largas cuerdas pra que funcionen de forma segura.

El micro es el encargado de medir y generar la nota o conectarlo a un midi.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 9, 2008)

Yo creo que sobre el mastil de la guitarra deberia hacerse una especie de tablero digital matricial capacitivo o inductivo que al sensar los dedos vaya realizando la mezcla de frecuencias necsaria.

lo cual a mi modo de ver esta bastante complicado de hacer, y no se cuanto dinero podria demadar. ademas la mano derecha(la que toca las cuerdas estaria literalmente "al pedo"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 9, 2008)

estudie musica desde los 4 años, comence con guitarra, luego teclado, bateria y percusion, inclusive bajos y guitarras electricas etc. y no conozco mejor sensacion que tocar las cuerdas con los dedos.


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Busca información sobre : Theremin
> Tal vez te de ideas




Mmm.. Pero los theremins son una cosa medio rara.. No sé si servirá en este caso hacer algo parecido. Si ponemos por ejemplo una antena por cuerda, sería un "despelote" de señales, y creo que bastante dificil diferenciarlas entre sí.


----------



## gusdelfin (Ago 17, 2010)

Bueno, que pasó con el proyecto de la guitarra?
No hubo más ideas?...
Yo creo que si las hay, lo que ocurre es que los inventores son muy celosos con sus creaciones... no falta el pirata... Morgan Creations Inc.

Bueno yo tengo algunas soluciones para lo de la mano derecha y esas cosas, inclusive el detector que sirve para las frecuencias.

(No debo poner mi E-Mail porque eso iría contras las normas @ los moderadores se enojan.com)


----------

